# Aston Martin Vanquish



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello everyone,

It's been a while since my last write up on this forum I think it was June 2013!
Jeez, didn't think it was that long, as a famous chef once said (Marco Pierre White) time is your enemy! Boy was he right!
In this write up I have an Aston Martin Vanquish which needed paint correction and the Eurogloss Prestige TLC. 
This car was done in May this year, the owner wanted to see if I could make it look glossier and remove that dullness which inflicted this cars paint work.
Several days were spent to correct the paint on this beauty!

Here are the end results!

Before


After


Before


After


Before


After


Before dull paint work


After gloss restored !


End results and Permanon Aircraft Supershine 


















Good night everyone !


Thank you for reading this write up !

Best Regards

Mario

Coming soon !


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Stunning work mate


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Stunning work on beautiful cars.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Amazing Mario!!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great work.


----------



## Warriors2013 (Aug 10, 2013)

That's super mario


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

Superb work!


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

why is it the most beautiful cars need the most love and affection _from_ somebody else. Stunning work mate :thumb::thumb:
Daz


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

The usual high standard of work Mario, usually light silver is a pretty dull colour but not after your work! Reminds me of Mercedes Alubeam Silver that's how good it looks.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you guys for your kind comments !:thumb:

Mario


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

An excellent job on one of THE most beautiful looking cars ever 👍


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Coming soon


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Eurogloss said:


> Coming soon


Wow, what a colour. Looking forward to this one...


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Wow, what a colour. Looking forward to this one...


Those cars that you saw at the end of the thread still need write ups stay tuned more cars coming


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Top work on the Aston there Mario! Sex on wheels mate! 

Looking forward to that Lambo too, what a great colour!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> Top work on the Aston there Mario! Sex on wheels mate!
> 
> Looking forward to that Lambo too, what a great colour!


Thanks buddy 

Indeed Matty


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

And I thought the time delay between my post was bad enough!

Top job :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Prestige Detail said:


> And I thought the time delay between my post was bad enough!
> 
> Top job :thumb:


Yeah I know , too much to do and by the time you come home too buggered to do writeups :lol:

To add to all this an all Black Lamborghini Aventador to be joined 

Mario


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Great work on a superb car....:thumb:


----------



## PieBoy1994 (Jun 22, 2014)

Eurogloss said:


> Coming soon


gorgeous colour


----------



## Sunrise (Sep 10, 2014)

That car is epic, just cool.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> An excellent job on one of THE most beautiful looking cars ever 👍


Thank you


----------

